# Exotic Elements vs. Magnet | Part 5/5 | Platinum Group!



## jimdoc (Jan 6, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ_SIOxMZ9E


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 6, 2017)

Thats a pretty darn cool video Jim!
I learned quite a lot.
Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Platdigger (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes, very nice.


----------



## Lino1406 (Jan 12, 2017)

If any metal has 999999/1000000 purity, the 1/1000000 impurity is mostly iron
hence magnetism. Was this considered?


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes, he did mention that on testing quite a few of his samples lino.
You're a wise man!

I went back and watched all 5 parts, on a couple of the videos he encounters paramagnetism instead of diamagnetism and elaborates on why that is. It was actually a very good series.

Then, I had to watch his video where he plays with ferrofluid and ferroputty... Very cool 8) 8)


----------



## Lino1406 (Jan 17, 2017)

The drawing shows gold rejection/attraction according to purity and magnet strength
(Full details: riddle no.8 on http://www.facebook.com/Everymetalchemistry)


----------



## aga (Jan 17, 2017)

para- and dia- magnetic are quite easy to understand at the surface level.
(the deep workings are apparently all Quantum in nature)

Something that is is magnetic (like a magnet !) can have a magnetic field all of it's own, and even stick to Iron.

Something that is *para*magentic won't attract iron at all, yet will be *attracted *to a magnet if it 'feels' the magnetic field. (un-magnetised Iron can be thought of as paramagnetic).

Something that is *dia*magentic won't attract iron at all either, yet will be *repelled *by a magnet if it 'feels' the magnetic field.

A cool experiment is to get a strong magnet and hold it near a thin stream of water running from a tap.

Obviously avoid getting the strong magnet near the steel basin ...


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 17, 2017)

I was just at my local science education center picking up a couple things today, and me and the owner started playing with magnets. He had a thick tube of aluminum and told me to drop a little neodym magnet through its center. Was incredible to watch it slowly work its way down the tube without hitting the sides. 

I will never grow tired of science.


----------

